# Portsmouth show



## beadfairy

Hi All
First of all I have to apologise for not sending out any booking forms, I have been waiting for a few decisions by the commitee to be made.
Also as some of you know I have been unwell for a while.
Anyway I am now ready I will be emailing all of you who had tables last year so you do not need to contact me you will get a booking form emailed to you.
Anyone else who is interested in tables at this show please pm me and I will send details and booking form.

Portsmouth Reptile and Anphibian Society
October 24th
Havant Leisure Centre.

Thanks Lyn


----------



## penfold

woohoo:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Ill come ill come lol. cant have a table but how much are tickets so I can come buy stuff


----------



## Pete Q

This is a great show, always will go to this one.:no1:


----------



## wohic

We will be there, I LOVE this show:flrt:


----------



## scarlettdecourcier

I'll be there, trying to resist buying more snakes (and probably failing...)


----------



## george of the dragons

*show*

i will be thee how much are tickets: victory:


----------



## ForeverHams

Ah didnt know it existed... will have to go along and look when its on.

I play badminton at havant leisure centre twice a week so know the place pretty well


----------



## beadfairy

Hi All
Not sure yet how much entrance fee will be but will let you know when it has been sorted.
Last year it was £2.50.
Lyn


----------



## xvickyx

Awww cool, I might go to this, if the OH is on board


----------



## ian14

A very worth while show to visit - as can be expected there were plenty of corns, royals, leopard geckos etc last year, but plenty of oddities if you looked hard enough, such as a pair of Aurora house snakes, some very cheap albino house snakes, garters, crested geckos, FWC's etc.


----------



## byglady

see you all in October


----------



## Slurm

was there last yr, but not got an invite as of yet.


----------



## Tavor21

By there any tarantula breeders and suppliers going? im new to forum and shows and wanna buy some more additions.


----------



## lucky

Do you need to be a member of pras or fbh? Seriously thinking of going to this one. Also as never been to one of these shows, how bad are the 'anti' brigade?


----------



## cornmorphs

not been to this one, but it should be Ihs or fbh.


----------



## arm2010

Tavor21 said:


> By there any tarantula breeders and suppliers going? im new to forum and shows and wanna buy some more additions.


 Hi , Welcome to the forums ... I've been for the last couple of years and there have been insects as well as reps. I know southcoast exotics usually go and they bring some arachnids along. :2thumb:


----------



## Mattinho

I'm a complete noob to shows but seeing as this is just up the road was going to go. Whats this about being a member to attend too? don't want to show up and not get in.


----------



## arm2010

Mattinho said:


> I'm a complete noob to shows but seeing as this is just up the road was going to go. Whats this about being a member to attend too? don't want to show up and not get in.


 You don't have to be a member to get in , It gives you a cheaper entry to the show and early access before the general public ...! So you'll be fine.

Its a really good show plenty of different stuff being sold , Also some really good viv's and tanks sold at cheap prices.:2thumb:


----------



## TEENY

Will prob be there again


----------



## Repta

TEENY said:


> Will prob be there again


Us toos! We need to arrange a meet, Mrs Teeny woman! :flrt:


----------



## I am a scarecrow

Sounds good! :2thumb:


----------



## Lotus Nut

Will be going this year and have couple of tables again........!


----------



## scarlettdecourcier

Would it be worth arranging an RFUK meetup during the day? We could all have a cuppa and say hi ?


----------



## beguana

TEENY said:


> Will prob be there again


 Me, redcherry(Kelly) Snowball and Tom will see you there babe! :2thumb:


----------



## Tavor21

Ty for answering my question, might go to portsmouth probely go kempton park i apprently theres more spiders there lol ( Family dont like snakes and reptiles but like spiders lol) The spidershop is going kempton so i go where they go more tarantulas


----------



## beadfairy

Hi All
Just to clarify a few things as there seems to be some confusion. You need to be a member of PRAS, the FBH or any club that is affilated to the FBH to book a table. You do not need any membership to gain entrance to the breeders meeting, but if you are members of any of the clubs then there is a small reduction in the entrance fee.
Hope this helps a bit.
Tables are starting to go well know so anyone intersted in tables please email me at [email protected] please note change of email ad.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## monkfish2uk

Looking forward to the trip to Portsmouth..........:2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

2 tables booked here :2thumb:


----------



## georgieabc123

monkfish2uk said:


> Looking forward to the trip to Portsmouth..........:2thumb:


 oooo are you gonna have a table ??


----------



## redcherry

me and the OH will be there! : victory:


----------



## hayleyb24

it will be the first rep show that me and the OH go to so very very excited (is that sad?) :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

i live around 100 meters tops from havant leisure center glad its back there enjoy your long drives :Na_Na_Na_Na:

from what i heard about kempton think ill be there bright and early so i can get in and have a chance of grabbing some darts :2thumb:

I think it should be advertised more I live so close yet I only coincidently stumbled across the fact it was happening 1 week before the even slap some posters up !!! this hobby can allways do with good publicity


----------



## Yazyaz1

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned previously on this thread or any other, but a petition has been formed in the lush store in cascades, the shopping centre to stop havant leisure from hosting the reptile show:gasp:

if it isnt stopped though, i'll be the ginger kid


----------



## Geomyda

Yazyaz1 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned previously on this thread or any other, but a petition has been formed in the lush store in cascades, the shopping centre to stop havant leisure from hosting the reptile show:gasp:
> 
> if it isnt stopped though, i'll be the ginger kid


Suggest that you print off some of the RFUK flyers and get local supporters to distribute these to the public in the vicinity of this store!
"Havant" LUSH learnt the lesson yet?


----------



## Yazyaz1

Geomyda said:


> Suggest that you print off some of the RFUK flyers and get local supporters to distribute these to the public in the vicinity of this store!
> "Havant" LUSH learnt the lesson yet?


i got the joke, i patted myself on the back.
i forgot how many names are needed to stop the show, when im going to get halo reach i will check for you guys


----------



## Asteague

Yazyaz1 said:


> i got the joke, i patted myself on the back.
> i forgot how many names are needed to stop the show, when im going to get halo reach i will check for you guys


Then breaking and entering with tipex may be in order - only one I'm going to get to go to!


----------



## Yazyaz1

Asteague said:


> Then breaking and entering with tipex may be in order - only one I'm going to get to go to!


or a smash and grab, but in a lizard suit...


----------



## heron

Does this show get busy? How many visitors? Also is it in a function room or sports hall?

Interested in coming. Maybe someone will have nice BRBs


----------



## Asteague

Yazyaz1 said:


> or a smash and grab, but in a lizard suit...


Or wandering in with several dustbin size cricket cultures and 'accidently' up ending them may be a pointed yet comical alternative...

I need to stop giving myself ideas, this is how accidents happen(It wasnt me, officer, the internet made me do it!)

Are opening times known?


----------



## Damien666

*gtp*

any hatchling green tree pythons gena be their:no1:


----------



## Yazyaz1

heron said:


> Does this show get busy? How many visitors? Also is it in a function room or sports hall?
> 
> Interested in coming. Maybe someone will have nice BRBs


Most shows get incredibly busy, so this one probably will to:2thumb:



Asteague said:


> Or wandering in with several dustbin size cricket cultures and 'accidently' up ending them may be a pointed yet comical alternative...
> 
> I need to stop giving myself ideas, this is how accidents happen(It wasnt me, officer, the internet made me do it!)
> 
> Are opening times known?


''the little voices on my laptop told me to empty several dustbins full of assorted livefoods into the airvents of lush. officer, i swear, im pleading insanity''

im pretty sure if you pm the person who made the thread they'd get back too you:no1:


----------



## Chazbang

Gemstone Dragons said:


> 2 tables booked here :2thumb:


YAY! Am dying to see some of your babies!

I live a short ferry ride away, so they'll be no stopping me. Am ridiculously excited!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## calv07

Is there usually a good number of amphibians on sale at Portsmouth?


----------



## Kat91

I'll be there 8)


----------



## sambridge15

the local paper says that animals wont be for sale at the show with police at the event to inforce this :devil: is this true bloody douchebag antis dont have a clue


----------



## Kat91

sambridge15 said:


> the local paper says that animals wont be for sale at the show with police at the event to inforce this :devil: is this true bloody douchebag antis dont have a clue


what? anyone else heard about this??


----------



## sambridge15

Kat91 said:


> what? anyone else heard about this??


 
Portsmouth Reptile Show should be axed say campaigners - Portsmouth Today link to the article i urge people to leave a comment not a rant that informs on the truth


----------



## kevhutch

when is this?

Are there inverts here as well?

cheers Kev: victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Chazbang said:


> YAY! Am dying to see some of your babies!
> 
> I live a short ferry ride away, so they'll be no stopping me. Am ridiculously excited!
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Awww thanks :2thumb:

I have emailed the organizer to double check it will still be going ahead.

Was really looking forwards to it and having our first ever show table.


----------



## beadfairy

Can we just put a few things straight.

When they talk about Police in the artical it means that the Leisure Centre must police the event to make sure nothing illegal takes place. This does not mean the actual Police Force.

Everything is being done to enable the PRAS breeders meeting to go ahead.

So please when reading things make sure 2+2 doesn't = 6


----------



## georgieabc123

are there any tables left ? thank you


----------



## georgieabc123

Kat91 said:


> I'll be there 8)


ill be there with u


----------



## beadfairy

Yes there are some tables left email me at [email protected]
Thanks Lyn


----------



## selina20

We will definately be there. Have a spare room if anyone needs somewhere to stay the night


----------



## Yazyaz1

How are we gonna recognise everybody?


----------



## sambridge15

beadfairy said:


> Can we just put a few things straight.
> 
> When they talk about Police in the artical it means that the Leisure Centre must police the event to make sure nothing illegal takes place. This does not mean the actual Police Force.
> 
> Everything is being done to enable the PRAS breeders meeting to go ahead.
> 
> So please when reading things make sure 2+2 doesn't = 6


sorry didnt mean to panic any1 i do hope it does all go ahead as planned i had a brilliant time there last year :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

Just reminded the OH that this one is on, really hope we can go!!!!


----------



## jayjay_dannii23

I really enjoyed Kempton and so did the OH. May have to go to this one too but does anyone know if the big companies like euro rep and stuff going cos they had some proper bargains or is anyone doing equipment as well as live?:2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Yazyaz1 said:


> How are we gonna recognise everybody?


I have my username on my t-shirt :2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

clearly I'm missing the obvious but what is the date of the show?:blush::blush::blush:
thanks


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

jerboa said:


> clearly I'm missing the obvious but what is the date of the show?:blush::blush::blush:
> thanks


October 24th :2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Lol! I'm so dim sometimes! :blush: Thanks!
I'm looking for antaresia species and possibly sand boas - can anyone suggest who might be selling these so I can fire off a few pre-show PM's!!!
Thankies!


----------



## kimg

*show*

was just wondering what time this one starts and how much entrance fee is.relly looking forward to this show kempton was our 1st and it was great :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Is there a thread anywhere with a list of what species people will be selling?


----------



## GeckoKingdom

*heyya*

im looking forward to the show went last year aswell and i will be haveing a look around gem dragons for a nice female bearded dragon for next year breeding  and could someone send me a link where i can sign up for the show to get cheaper entry dont have a clue cheers geckokingdom:flrt:


----------



## Asteague

FallenAngel said:


> Is there a thread anywhere with a list of what species people will be selling?


Likewise, I'd like to have a appropriatley sized rub ready just in case of accidental buying!


----------



## sambridge15

FallenAngel said:


> Is there a thread anywhere with a list of what species people will be selling?


i can guess for you 90% beardies crestys leos corns and royals :lol2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

GeckoKingdom said:


> im looking forward to the show went last year aswell and i will be haveing a look around gem dragons for a nice female bearded dragon for next year breeding  and could someone send me a link where i can sign up for the show to get cheaper entry dont have a clue cheers geckokingdom:flrt:


Looking forwards to meeting you :2thumb:

Our banners are here and our viv builder is currently building our custom display vivs after long discussions on the best design for viewing and security but most importantly causing the least stress to our animals mimicing their familiar surroundings here as closely as possible.

Spoilt brats from day 1 :whistling2:


----------



## Genseric

Anyone driving down from oop North?


----------



## sambridge15

4 weeks :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: anynews from the antis? or have they found a tree to hug and left this alone?


----------



## GeckoKingdom

*Cnt wait*

:2thumb:caint wait saving my pennies  hopefully going to be great !


----------



## Pete Q

sambridge15 said:


> 4 weeks :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: anynews from the antis? or have they found a tree to hug and left this alone?


Shows still on. : victory:


----------



## Theevilreddevil

do they have tarantulas at these shows:whistling2:


----------



## TEENY

Theevilreddevil said:


> do they have tarantulas at these shows:whistling2:


They had a fair few last year


----------



## erewegoagain

jerboa said:


> Lol! I'm so dim sometimes! :blush: Thanks!
> I'm looking for antaresia species and possibly sand boas - can anyone suggest who might be selling these so I can fire off a few pre-show PM's!!!
> Thankies!


DRD has smoe childrens pythons left I think, he's a member so will probably be going


----------



## nino_rojo

Can anyone fill me on on how to get tickets, and how much please? Thanks!


----------



## Chazbang

I'm soooo excited! It'll be the first time I've been. I'm assuming we can just pay on the door?


----------



## amyjl

wooooohoooooo! just managed to get the Oh to agree to another show! not his thing but gotta love him.

wonder what i will come home with this time?!

anyone know if there will be any torts at this one? were a few at kidderminster but not what i was after.

keep an eye out for us...i'll be the girl with all the earrings just staring at everything and mark will be the bored man stood behind me most likely rolling a ***!


----------



## Pete Q

I will post still deals for you all tomorrow, from a leaflet I picked up.: victory:


----------



## herpexotics

*Pay*

you just pay on the door  

i dont no how much but you can go on pourtsmouth reptile club or whatever and you will be able to find out


----------



## sambridge15

its a few £ think thats what i paid last year getting some dartfrogs this year  had plenty of stuff last year some really odd things not often found in the hobby like earless dragons(bearded dragons but mini.....even make a rankin look huge) :2thumb:


----------



## Miss Lily

I've not been to one before but live just over the water on the Isle of Wight. Am thinking about going, but I'm not into snakes and spiders, so will there be chameleons and geckos there does anyone know?


----------



## Pete Q

Miss Lily said:


> I've not been to one before but live just over the water on the Isle of Wight. Am thinking about going, but I'm not into snakes and spiders, so will there be chameleons and geckos there does anyone know?


Should be, always seen them in the pasted.


----------



## adam_jones

cant wait went for the first time last year, thought it was amazing it gonner be even better this year as its the day after my birthday :lol2:


----------



## strangemouse

Can anyone tell me the name of the frozen food people that are usually there? I am thinking of putting in an order to collect at the show. Damn freezer broke so I am just using a drawer in my parents which doesn't hold enough for mail order.


----------



## emergency0311

anyone gonna be selling monitors?


----------



## excession

We have sent back our booking form so we will be there on the day, with MagNaturals and SIM containers as well as the other goods from our website for sale!

Looking forwards to the show now!!


----------



## TEENY

Miss Lily said:


> I've not been to one before but live just over the water on the Isle of Wight. Am thinking about going, but I'm not into snakes and spiders, so will there be chameleons and geckos there does anyone know?


Yup theer are loads of leos, cresties and different species of cham too. Wohic and Kato had a stall filled with the chams and cresties last year, thats where i got my Chester


----------



## Miss Lily

Thanks Teeny! I might just have to go then! Trouble is I will fall in love with something, lol! Not got room for anymore chams though, sadly!:devil: I would love to just look!


----------



## rachylou

I have just found out out about this from a lad at a reptile/ fish shop. So i'll be dragging my sister along!! It will be my first reptile show. How excited am i ?!?!!:2thumb:


----------



## SSamm

Me and Ant will be there, You wont miss us, just look for the table with all the "glowing" Brazilian Rainbow Boas on it!


----------



## manda88

Will anyone have any male charcoal corn snakes for sale, please?


----------



## MDCH

will there be different type of geckos like stenodactylus petrii turkish geckos fat tails ect :2thumb:: victory::lol2:


----------



## Pete Q

manda88 said:


> Will anyone have any male charcoal corn snakes for sale, please?


Tell you what I do have, bloodred anery striped 2010 male, pure charcoal colour and just about patternless.


----------



## MDCH

will there be different type of geckos like stenodactylus petrii turkish geckos fat tails ect


----------



## Crownan

MDCH said:


> will there be different type of geckos like stenodactylus petrii turkish geckos fat tails ect


I'll have a few amel CB2010 African fat tails amongst other things


----------



## MDCH

how much for mate interested


----------



## manda88

Pete Q said:


> Tell you what I do have, bloodred anery striped 2010 male, pure charcoal colour and just about patternless.


Oooh that sounds lovely, unfortunately I was asking on behalf of my sister and she's decided she wants a royal instead, but thank you anyway! See you at the show, I'll come to your table and oggle at all your little corns! Assuming you've got a table, of course


----------



## beardedgaz

i carnt wait im after a female crestie hopefuly ill find one


----------



## jonodrama

i'm going!!! can't wait this is my first show since MK in about 90!!:gasp:

not sure if i'll be buying yet

would at least like a CB sub adult female tokay


----------



## Pete Q

manda88 said:


> Oooh that sounds lovely, unfortunately I was asking on behalf of my sister and she's decided she wants a royal instead, but thank you anyway! See you at the show, I'll come to your table and oggle at all your little corns! Assuming you've got a table, of course


I'll be there with a table :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan

Can I quickly ask if all you guys who have applied for tables have had any confirmation that you definately have been allocated them?

Cheers.


----------



## Pete Q

Crownan said:


> Can I quickly ask if all you guys who have applied for tables have had any confirmation that you definately have been allocated them?
> 
> Cheers.


No, but I no they usually get them out a bit closer to the show.
I have every trust in them.
I started a thread on pras details, if your worried give them a call. : victory:


----------



## Crownan

Pete Q said:


> No, but I no they usually get them out a bit closer to the show.
> I have every trust in them.
> I started a thread on pras details, if your worried give them a call. : victory:



Thansk for the info. Not worried as such, was just expecting to have some kind of confirmation they'd received the cheque etc


----------



## strangemouse

I'm going! Hoping I might have a table and sell snails and roaches, if there are some left, if not then definitely next year. Would really like to buy a male albino hognose but don't think I will have enough cash


----------



## DrChino

I think I shall be coming down and picking up a crestie! Would anyone be selling suitable RUBs or would it be best to pick one up beforehand? 

Also, would it be wise to pick up furniture (vines, plants etc) beforehand or get them there? I've heard they're sold cheap at expo's, I certainly expect them cheaper than pet shop prices but are they cheaper than internet prices? Am on a mega budget at the moment so have to squeeze the pennies!! Oh and the most important question; roughly how much are cresties sold for at expos?


----------



## SSamm

DrChino said:


> I think I shall be coming down and picking up a crestie! Would anyone be selling suitable RUBs or would it be best to pick one up beforehand?
> 
> Also, would it be wise to pick up furniture (vines, plants etc) beforehand or get them there? I've heard they're sold cheap at expo's, I certainly expect them cheaper than pet shop prices but are they cheaper than internet prices? Am on a mega budget at the moment so have to squeeze the pennies!! Oh and the most important question; roughly how much are cresties sold for at expos?


They dont normally sell rubs, some tables will have tubs, but your better off brining on with you, but the seller SHOULD give you something to take the animal home in.

You can pick up decor there, it all depends on what people have to offer.


----------



## badboyboobie

*Oomph show*

Can anybody post the postcode on here as I am looking to pop along but not sure were it is


----------



## DrChino

Yeah its at the Havant Leisure Centre - PO9 2AY


----------



## xvickyx

Really hope I can make this one..... BF has a uni assignment to work on, but said if he gets it done we can go....... fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaun1118

I shall be attending providing i dont mess up the week before and then have to work the weekend lol Hoping to get another pair of snakes however i shall see when i get there:whistling2:


----------



## knotty

I've got the day off, sorted out a baby sitter and am really looking forward to this show. I'm picking up a trio of Viper Geckos but the wife doesn't know that yet shhhhh


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Am hoping to go! Can i safely presume that its open to the public? What times etc and whats the entry price? Also how big is the show as i will be traveling a fair distance and want to make sure its worth the journey!


----------



## bumbleyjoe

bumbleyjoe said:


> Am hoping to go! Can i safely presume that its open to the public? What times etc and whats the entry price? Also how big is the show as i will be traveling a fair distance and want to make sure its worth the journey!


:blush: ignore me! Just found the details! tho would still like to know how big it is! Ive been to donny and kempton park, so how big is it compared to those?


----------



## beadfairy

The Show is not as big as Kempton. There will be in the region of 100 - 120 tables. 

We usually have a good variety of animals available

Regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## manda88

Does anyone know if anyone will be selling heat cable?


----------



## Pete Q




----------



## bumbleyjoe

Pete Q said:


> image


:2thumb::no1:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

The all important question: where is the nearest cashpoint/ATM in the show vicinity? :blush:


----------



## sambridge15

xautomaticflowersx said:


> The all important question: where is the nearest cashpoint/ATM in the show vicinity? :blush:


havant town center you walk along the road opposite the entrance towards the car park, follow it past the police station to the end cross the bridge over the traintracks and there is an atm just the other side of that bridge next to a taxi stop about 2 mins walkaway :welcome: not sure if the leisure centre has a cash-point in the foyer thinking about it:blush:


----------



## georgieabc123

ill have a table with beardies babies leos adults and babies torkays breeding trio yemans breeding pair and maybe some others


----------



## Jay 80s

Really looking forward to this show, still dont know what to buy!!!!!! LOL 
anybody taking hognose's ? there definatley up there on the wanted list


----------



## excession

We will be well stocked on MagNaturals but will only have 5 or so SIMs left for the show!

Cant wait to see everyone there!


----------



## TEENY

Anyone reputable bringing Yemens ???


----------



## strangemouse

strangemouse said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the frozen food people that are usually there? I am thinking of putting in an order to collect at the show. Damn freezer broke so I am just using a drawer in my parents which doesn't hold enough for mail order.


Anyone know?

Also I have booked a table! Will have assorted snails, slugs and cockroaches for sale - see www.mostlymolluscs.co.uk . I enjoyed selling at Kempton AES so much I decided it would be silly to miss out on this one right on my doorstep. Also hoping to buy a male albino hognose, but don't think I will have enough money, so maybe a normal instead.


----------



## debcot1

Are the usual people taking royals? Im after a few normals and a morph, would like to pre order really!!


----------



## SSamm

strangemouse said:


> Anyone know?
> 
> Also I have booked a table! Will have assorted snails, slugs and cockroaches for sale - see www.mostlymolluscs.co.uk . I enjoyed selling at Kempton AES so much I decided it would be silly to miss out on this one right on my doorstep. Also hoping to buy a male albino hognose, but don't think I will have enough money, so maybe a normal instead.


 
Its TSM that attend the shows.


----------



## kingsnake

We'll have some 1yr old Horsfields, CB CWD and some Rankins for sale.


----------



## djjohn

debcot1 said:


> Are the usual people taking royals? Im after a few normals and a morph, would like to pre order really!!


we will have royals at the show normals and morphs


----------



## debcot1

djjohn said:


> we will have royals at the show normals and morphs


ooh. what will you have? I think I might have had one from you last year....where you there?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone bringing any day geckos? Also some tree frogs.. might also be tempted by a crestie too :whistling2:


----------



## wolves121121

Anyone from Exeter going to Portsmouth. I need a favour, please pm me


----------



## djjohn

debcot1 said:


> ooh. what will you have? I think I might have had one from you last year....where you there?


we will have lessers, mojaves, spiders, pastels, yellow bellys, pinstripes, pieds, albinos, orange ghosts etc we were there last year


----------



## manda88

djjohn said:


> we will have lessers, mojaves, spiders, pastels, yellow bellys, pinstripes, pieds, albinos, orange ghosts etc we were there last year


I'm going to have to keep WELL away from your table, or I'm going to buy them all!!! However, I have told my sister that she needs to see your pastels, so my plan is already failing. See you there!!


----------



## shaun1118

Does anyone know what time the hall open to people without a table?

Thanks


----------



## shaun1118

found answer on an differnt thread, thanks


----------



## debcot1

djjohn said:


> we will have lessers, mojaves, spiders, pastels, yellow bellys, pinstripes, pieds, albinos, orange ghosts etc we were there last year


Brilliant....see you there!!:2thumb:


----------



## strangemouse

Thanks :2thumb:



SSamm said:


> Its TSM that attend the shows.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Probably a dumb question, is it cash only? 

if so is there a cash point near by?


----------



## corny girl

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Probably a dumb question, is it cash only?
> 
> if so is there a cash point near by?




Think it is mainly cash only. There is a big Tesco not far from the venue which will have cashpoints, Havant town centre is only a 5 min walk away (over the railway bridge). Not sure if the leisure centre has a cashpoint machine or not :2thumb:.


----------



## BethieSims

Can i come? 

how much are tickets, im mainly a exotic mammal lover.

I'l be bringing my partner.



x


----------



## selina20

BethieSims said:


> Can i come?
> 
> how much are tickets, im mainly a exotic mammal lover.
> 
> I'l be bringing my partner.
> 
> 
> 
> x


Lol of course u can


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

corny girl said:


> Think it is mainly cash only. There is a big Tesco not far from the venue which will have cashpoints, Havant town centre is only a 5 min walk away (over the railway bridge). Not sure if the leisure centre has a cashpoint machine or not :2thumb:.


Thanks


----------



## bollocklegs

*portsmouth show*

oooooooooooooooooooooh i cant wait not long to go now every time i think about the show a bit of poo comes out :2thumb:


----------



## Miss Lily

bollocklegs said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooh i cant wait not long to go now every time i think about the show a bit of poo comes out :2thumb:


Ewwww! :lol2: You'll be easy to spot/smell then, eh?!?! Haha!


----------



## CCMOORE

bollocklegs said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooh i cant wait not long to go now every time i think about the show a bit of poo comes out :2thumb:


 
Nice Lee, see you there.


----------



## frogbmth

bollocklegs said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooh i cant wait not long to go now every time i think about the show a bit of poo comes out :2thumb:


And I thought it was just me :lol2:


----------



## BethieSims

I can not find a set price for tickets!

I was planning to go to cosham beforehand, to make it an easier journey, but im going out BOTH days on the weekend now. 
Im such a rebel.

How many people are actually going? And how big is the event?

x


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

BethieSims said:


> I can not find a set price for tickets!
> 
> I was planning to go to cosham beforehand, to make it an easier journey, but im going out BOTH days on the weekend now.
> Im such a rebel.
> 
> How many people are actually going? And how big is the event?
> 
> x


Its £3 to get in.. Never been, its my first show but it sounds pretty big.. a lot of forum people are going!


----------



## Miss Lily

I've never been to a show either so don't know what to expect, lol!! I might be tempted to bring a crestie home with me though!


----------



## BethieSims

Only bad point about it all is,
"OOOOOOO SO YOUR SAYING THAT IS 20% OFF USUAL PRICE OF THIS LEOPARD GECKO?! WELL, IT IS PRETTY...."


My partner is already an impulse buyer!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Miss Lily said:


> I've never been to a show either so don't know what to expect, lol!! I might be tempted to bring a crestie home with me though!


me too... or maybe a few :flrt:


----------



## tonkaz0

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> me too... or maybe a few :flrt:


 
Naughty naughty, I thought you had no money ha ha ha, 
see ya tomorrow:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

tonkaz0 said:


> Naughty naughty, I thought you had no money ha ha ha,
> see ya tomorrow:lol2:


Well I don't but I'll ask my family for an early xmas present :whistling2::lol2:

See you tomorrow  can't wait to meet my new lil addition!


----------



## selina20

I have a 09 normal royal who will be looking for a new home to go to at the show £30 is all im asking lol


----------



## beardedgaz

what time are public doors opening


----------



## CCMOORE

beardedgaz said:


> what time are public doors opening


Doors open at 10 o'clock :notworthy:


----------



## bollocklegs

*show*



CCMOORE said:


> Nice Lee, see you there.


 yuo certainly will my friend lets buy everything and lick it all in your shop :lol2:


----------



## FOREST FLOOR

*pras show*

I live 5mins from the venue and I have been before, here is some info you may find helpful:

The venue is approx 3mins from Havant train station and is 'behind' Havant police station. The train station has a cash point machine, but you may wish to phone Havant leisure centre to see if they have one on site.
Doors open at 10am to public (expect a HUGE queue if you arrive early), £3 entry for non members.

Past shows have had a large array of livestock on offer as there were plenty of sellers, last show was VERY gecko heavy but there were several Tarantulas, Scorpions, Beetles, mantids and other inverts.

Hognose and royals, along with Beardys and chemeleons were easily obtained, all sellers I purchased from were knowledgable and were able to give d.o.b's on all livestock.

Tubs were supplied.

Everyone I bought from was cash only.

Upstairs was a cafe serving chips, rolls, coffee, teas etc at resonable prices.

Show ends around 4pm, I found prices dropped alot approching this time.


----------



## BethieSims

I can't get a lift.
=/
Someone give me one from Southampton : victory:
PM ME!
(Gotta go through here if your traveling from the west)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've heard a rumour that the car park will be closed ?!


----------



## beadfairy

We can confirm the Breeders meeting is on and the car park in front of the leisure centre is open and will be open 

Regards

Jon & Lyn


----------



## Julie&James

beadfairy said:


> We can confirm the Breeders meeting is on and the car park in front of the leisure centre is open and will be open
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jon & Lyn


Thanks goodness! Car park rumour was scary for a while


----------



## beardedgaz

kids are looking foward to it we go when its on they get rep toys ect got a nice callander last year few reps no reps for me this year unless i see a baby yemen female its decor waterfall mister stat decor decor and equipment for me lol o and a bacon sarnie  see u all there im taking a scunk to avoid waiting in the que


----------



## beardedgaz

i was in havant soft play last week in the centre there ,there is a cash point in there think it charges got the price now 3 pound adults got a poster dont have to pay for the kids few lot of money i have 20 kids :flrt:


----------



## FOREST FLOOR

Car parking should not be a problem even if the leisure centre one gets full, there are 2 pay and displays at the train station and a health centre car park near as well, all within 2 or 3 mins of each other.


----------



## Chazbang

I'm sooooooo excited!


----------



## Miss Lily

Me too! Getting my first crestie baby tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

what time can non-members get in please?
and what is the postcode?
thanks : victory:


----------



## Asteague

Does anyone know who it was with the tables in the back right corner? 
Had a corn and a gorgeous hog off them, thought I grabbed their card but cant seem to find it!


----------



## DrChino

Wooo got my crestie  so happy!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

picked up huge amounts of cork and a crawl cay - good day!


----------



## BethieSims

I got a box of locusts.
That is all.
xD
I think i possibly spent the least amount of ANYONE there.


----------



## jonodrama

I delivered a snake there, didnt buy anything apart from some cork, tub of locusts, plastic plants and vit powder.

there was some nice stuff there. but nothing in my price range got my attention & didn't want to buy anything for the sake of it.

If i'd had a set up ready i'd have grabbed a panther cham
good show:no1:


----------



## richie.b

My first show as a seller and got to say had a fantastic day, really well organised well laid out and the best bit were people helping you unload your van really helpfull 
met some lovely people old and new, cant wait for next year now :2thumb:


----------



## purpleskyes

Asteague said:


> Does anyone know who it was with the tables in the back right corner?
> Had a corn and a gorgeous hog off them, thought I grabbed their card but cant seem to find it!


 
Penfold


----------



## bollocklegs

*show*

absolutly loved it i was like a giant child in a sweet shop !!!! bought a crackin burm !!


----------



## Yazyaz1

BethieSims said:


> I got a box of locusts.
> That is all.
> xD
> I think i possibly spent the least amount of ANYONE there.


I spent nothing but the entrace fee. (i win)


----------



## BethieSims

Yazyaz1 said:


> I spent nothing but the entrace fee. (i win)


stop irritating me


----------



## Asteague

purpleskyes said:


> Penfold


Thanks


----------



## Toma

Anyone know who was selling the lessers in the far left corner?


----------



## Mark75

Was a very good show :2thumb: I'd like to see it held more than once a year though.

Sel and I got an M balfouri, a pacman frog, 2 GALS and some surinam roaches.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

I'd like to know who it was I bought my pair of sand boas from for future reference, but stupidly I didn't ask the guy who he was!
His table was just round the corner from the oregon garters towards the middle of the hall. He had greyish hair and a grey jumper on and had some rosy boas for sale as well as the boas I bought.
Cheers.: victory:


----------



## Nabal

Does some-one know who was selling the jewelry at PRAS?
The table was when you came in on the left hand side, one of the first tables on the right, think they were selling equipment as well :blush:
They had a large spider necklace :mf_dribble:

Thank you.


----------

